# Rim and hub rusted together



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Any of you guys ever had the inner rim and hub rusted together, I have pulled the whole assembly out, axle, hub, brake, and rim I’ve soaked it in bolt blaster, vinegar and water mix, heated it with map gas and heat gun still nothing any ideas will be appreciated


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Dmartin said:


> Any of you guys ever had the inner rim and hub rusted together, I have pulled the whole assembly out, axle, hub, brake, and rim I’ve soaked it in bolt blaster, vinegar and water mix, heated it with map gas and heat gun still nothing any ideas will be appreciated


Don’t know if it will work, but may try brushing on some Phospho or Loctite rust dissolver. I’ve never used for something like your describing, but use it often and it does work.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Gotta soak for a while, IOW no instant results.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I obtained this procedure from John Smith, Ford N tractor enthusiast, historian, & expert, many years ago. You will have to put the wheel back on your tractor. Loosen all the lug nuts on the wheel to provide about a 1/4" gap. Drive the tractor in a tight circle. Check it after each circle. It doesn't take long to break the bond.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Well guys my rim and hub that was rusted together broke free with a little help from ATF and a good old sledgehammer, hit it about five times and she broke free and the best part was nothing got messed up thanks guys!


----------

